
Undercover Cops Busted a Large Lego Crime Ring in Portland - kevlar1818
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xkyb3/undercover-cops-busted-a-large-lego-crime-ring-in-portland
======
voxadam
I love this town.

------
ZainRiz
"Freeze! Drop the Lego and keep your hands where I can see them!"

------
rhombocombus
How did they piece that one together? Brick by brick I suppose

------
metabagel
This case was probably a snap to put together.

